# Looking to buy DTG printer In Australia



## XSTCX (Sep 20, 2008)

Ive decided to get a DTG inkjet printer as my printer for my market & online t shirt business.
I dont want to buy online but somewhere in Australia to a dealer so i can make contact with.. if you know any dealers of dtg printers in Australia
can you please give me there contact info 

Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,

Try Sign Technologies Australia, I know they sell DTG printers.

Regards,

Tizz


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to mention Sign Technologies are located in Queensland. Direct Sign Supplies are in W.A and I believe they have the same dtg printer and a few more.

Hope this helps.


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

I know a bloke who just purchased a full set up of a Kiosk 2 with only 50 prints on it for 4.5k full refurbed. I do know of ohters around for approx 5k at present. To be honest if I was to spend that money I would spend a bit more and get a VIPER. I got a new Kiosk in Jan 08 full set up for that new.


----------



## pocopoco (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.

I was just going on advice of a price to advertise. 

At this point in time, we would accept any reasonable offers (as we thought we had an agreed sale in December 08 before we moved interstate).

Cheers


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

If you like DTG brand earlier products, Instead of buying from DTG AUS buy from Mastermind in Japan is right choice. DTG was started by Mastermind products (US Screen first. Steve (AUS) made a deal with Mastermind which Steve could resell to USA to SWF & MESA). Now these days Steve (Aus) started make his own (?) with engineering firm and sell to DTG logo printed machine to SWF & MESA in USA. Will Mastermind be happy? Therfore Texmax borned. (Happy EBM machine dealer). Too many middle man makes hard to keep up. I could be little off but someone should proof me I am off track.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

You are wrong.


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL I was about to say the same thing but you beat me to it. WRONG


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

"I could be little off but someone should proof me I am off track."

I do not want to off track from this thread.
wrong? where is the proof (LOL)? Wrong on grammar?
Yen is very high now against Dollar. AUS $ is weak. $1 : AU$1.28 some months ago it was almost 1:1. 
International currency rate often change purchase location. Importers or Mfgs.
Bad time to buy from Japan and good time to buy from AUS.
If XSTCX want to buy DTG from AUS. Make sure AUS seller do not know printer will forward to USA.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Another advise is
1. Check USA price and local price. Apply curruncy rate.
2. Deduct: Tax in USA is minimum on printer Shipping air will $1000 plus minus on Epson 4880 base long bed as mine 270 LBS (this is all I know). smaller machine will be cheaper. It will be easy to find out. Contact forwarder and give weight and size.
3. Deduct warranty value for you because you only will have Phone or forum support.
4. If you purchase many (as a group) you may save big bucks on shipping and deal. or you will find out it is not worthy to do all that hassles. Let Middle man make some money.
This is middle man's fear always. slip between gap. I experienced myself many times when I had exclusive dealership in USA on other machines NOT on DTG. Well~ that is economy.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I could be little off


This part I agree with!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Why would you import from another country? You wouldn't get the support from the local distributors.


----------



## ReneeMarlea (Sep 6, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> Why would you import from another country? You wouldn't get the support from the local distributors.



I agree, if it's manufactured in your country it would have the highest level of support since the engineering would be done there in addition to a direct line of communication without getting lost in translation.
These machine are quite involved and not cheap so you want make sure that down the road the manufacturer is close by ( without needing a passport) to keep your investment running.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

A good point of contact for you would be:
 *Arakis Inkjet*
*Mr. Jay Chinchen*
*2 William St*
*Unit 1*
*Beaconsfield*
*NW*
*Australia*
*0296988881*
*[email protected]*
 
They can help you a lot and are very informative with DTG printers.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> Why would you import from another country? You wouldn't get the support from the local distributors.


Since you are from AUS. Does Viper available in AUS? If so how much? Or are you in the circle?


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

THe thing I do like about the Viper as Don said you can print 2 at a time there is no double loading and you have then time to get other things done whilst printing. We have gian on average 3 hours more work time in a 10 hour day beacuase of this. This means while it is printing I can go and fold shirts, pretreat shirts and not have to rush back to push load again for the second layer nor re load the second shirt. 2 sets of platens is very good as the second can be ready so when it is finished you just take away, put the next on push load and print. The statr removing and pressing the already printed shirts and re load again. Virtually 20 seconds between printing 1 set to the next. Less down time is more production = m,ore money $$$$$$. LOL


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

ddm said:


> Since you are from AUS. Does Viper available in AUS? If so how much? Or are you in the circle?


Yes its available in Australia. It was developed here! 

Grant would have to answer how much, as I haven't purchased one *yet*.


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

They are around $28k


----------



## ReneeMarlea (Sep 6, 2007)

How about a live video printing a dark shirt on the viper?
It's worth a 1000 words, right!

As an example here a 12 x 10 image being printed on a black tee in 2 1/2 minutes. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnslzzy-HxQ[/media]


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow thats one of the fastest white underbase prints I've seen.


----------



## typerperth (Nov 12, 2009)

Tizz said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention Sign Technologies are located in Queensland. Direct Sign Supplies are in W.A and I believe they have the same dtg printer and a few more.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Do not buy from Direct Sign Supplies. I'm a victim who spent my money buying a DTG machine from them. What they have done is they will tell you some techniques to maintain the machine which will in fact damage the machine and when you called them up for help, they will say you have done something wrong and they won't come to fix it for you. They are the worst distributor I have ever seen in my life. 

As they are the only one who provide technical service in W.A., they will treat you like **** right after you have purchased the machine and they don't care. 
Now I have a machine sitting in my office without making a cent. Tried to ask for help but nothing... Wasted all of my money...


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes well this you why you should deal with Impressions Technology, They will look after you Australia Wide. I have deal with them alot and the service is outsanding.


----------



## typerperth (Nov 12, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> Yes well this you why you should deal with Impressions Technology, They will look after you Australia Wide. I have deal with them alot and the service is outsanding.


I'm in Perth so would you mind to provide a contact for me? Do they fix other DTG machine? Mine one is DG-300i.


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

send me your phone number


----------



## typerperth (Nov 12, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> send me your phone number



PM you already. Thanks


----------



## typerperth (Nov 12, 2009)

typerperth said:


> PM you already. Thanks



Adrian has contacted me already but unfortunately he is in NSW, there is nothing he can do unless he is in Perth or I ship the machine to him.

Because he believe that the heads for colours have been blown, so what he suggested to me is try to change the colour channels to the white channels (If they are working) and I might be able to use the machine again. But I'm not quite sure how to do it in the rip program (I'm using FukutomiTurboRIP - AnyRip), so I need to try to find out from the net may be.


----------



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if anyone knew if there are any used or refurbed DTG machines out there?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------

